# Cat shows?



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am thinking about entering Cheddar Biscuit and possibly Bonnie in a cat show that is in my area in March in the household pet category. It looks like they both meet the requirements, I was just wondering what they judge for in a household pet?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's some information about entering a catshow.Ready, Set, Show

In HHP class they judge on condition of the cat (weight and muscle development), coat (condition, cleanliness, color and markings), personality. An outgoing laid-back cat with an even temperament that enjoys being handled and will play with the judge's toys is a ++. The cat really shows itself, while its owner sits/stands in the "audience" area. It's not like a dog show where the owner is at the end of the leash. If a cat is nasty, the judge will call the owner to take the cat out of the judge's cage and put it on the judging table while you stay there during it's examination. It's good preparation for the cat a couple of weeks prior to the show, to put it through a daily "judging" routine and handle it as a judge would so that it is used to it, and then it won't feel unusual when it's at the show. Also include in your practice routine, play with a teaser toy, and when finished give the cat some treats. You can find videos of household pets being judged on YouTube. Here's one:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's another link on showing.

Ready, Set, Show


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you, I am definitely going to enter them.


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh you definitely should enter them. I was thinking earlier, when I saw one of your posts , what pretty cats you have. 
The TICA site has info on showing Household Pets too 
When you enter, ask to be benched next to someone who would be willing to help a new HHP exhibitor out. 

Good luck!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I wish I had known about cat shows for HHPs before. I think our Lucky would have done quite well. Here's a picture of our sweet boy:

Lucky at 6 months


Lucky at roughly about age 4 or 5 (He's 7 going on 8 now):


Full body shot of Lucky:


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I showed Yuki once when she was 9 months old. She was in the 'alter' category which is for spayed or neutered purebreds. It was fun for me but she spent the whole day growling at the cat across from her lol. I think she got tired from all the attention too. She's a snow Bengal so lots of people wanted to see her. Judging rules for bengals are instant disqualification for any challenge (aggression) towards the judge. Lol I kept my fingers crossed that she'd be nice  and she was!
Cat shows are interesting. I'm sure you'll have fun if you decide to do it  
Oh one tip! If your kitty wears a collar, take it off so as to let the fur recover ASAP. They don't wear collars while being shown, they go 'naked' to the show ring lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Just curious, does the judge look at movement at all? I show Danes and movement is a big part and indicator of over all conformation. What if a cat looked great while stationary but actually walked with a limp or had a hitch in the gait? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Many moons ago when I got into breeding and showing Manx, there was a cat that did achieve it's grand championship, but did limp badly and couldn't walk normally. Other Manx breeders at the show were horrified that an obviously crippled cat got it's GC, and managed to get the Manx Show Standard changed that required the Manx to demonstrate soundness by walking on the judge's table. I'm not sure whether this is still part of the standard as I'm not able to access the CFA Manx standard at the moment. It was the _only_ breed at that time that had to do that, which for a nervous or shy Manx was problematic as any shy/nervous cat won't stand and will just crouch on the judge's table. Some judge's got around this by placing the cat near the door of the judge's cage so that it had to walk into it's cage. But this ruling did eliminate from shows any Manx that had gait problems, and/or had a shy or nervous temperament.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I checked the CFA Manx Standard and one of the reasons the judge must _Disqualify_ is "evidence of weakness in the hindquarters". This has replaced the old "stand and walk" clause.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

The only thing I'm worried about is it looks like it will be a long day. You have to be there at 9 and it goes until 5 two days in a row. I'm trying to get some friends to come along and hopefully CB will use a litterbox while caged...if we end up having to leave though I will only be out $50.

ETA, my4kitties, Lucky is beautiful!

Here's how CB is looking these days...


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Awwwwww, Cheddar Biscuit would definitely win if I were judging!

By the way, was their any resolution on Cheddar's hearing problem?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, I think he can hear now, he is just oddly unreactive to loud noises and things that startle my other cats. He has been responding to tinkling sounds from bell toys though.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like Biscuit would do well at the show....loud speakers blaring entry #s all day calling up the entrants to the judging cages won't likely bother him. He is very cute with a wonderful expression and large eyes. If he likes being handled and is laid back, he may come home with a finals ribbon. Hard to tell in his pic, but his color looks like "red point". Yes, 2-day shows are long days, and most of the time the cats get sleepy in the afternoon and snooze between rings. Tip: write your entry number on the back of your wrist with a ballpoint pen (particularly if showing more than one cat), sometimes if you're visiting away from your bench and they call your number it can be missed if you're not sure of it.)


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

jadis said:


> Yes, I think he can hear now, he is just oddly unreactive to loud noises and things that startle my other cats. He has been responding to tinkling sounds from bell toys though.


That's great - I was worried about the little guy. My Oscar was also very laid back about loud noises. Noises that would send his brother to hide under the bed sometimes got just an ears-back response from him. I think he could hear them, he just wasn't bothered by them! 

Good luck at the show!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you and thanks for the tips. Yes I think he would be a red point, here's his tail...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a sweet boy! If he has barring on his leg points, like his tail, then he's "red lynx point".


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

My4kitties, wow, Lucky is beautiful! He's got a sort of Norwegian Forest cat type look going on . 
He reminds me of a black and white domestic longhair kitten who was dumped on my friends farm last summer and she started showing him in Household Pets in TICA and he became one of the top HHP Kittens in the world! 

There is no upper age limit to show a cat.... The same friend has an 8 year old black and white DSH who was the top HHP adult in our region last year. I've seen cats in their teens being shown in HHPs. 
It just depends on whether you think it is something Lucky would be able to enjoy. It might be harder starting out as a middle aged cat, but some of them do fine. 
No matter what, I'm sure he is a winner to you!


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

jadis, CB is looking adorable! 
You might want to bring some of his usual litter along. The show provides litter, but if you think he might be picky, bring a familiar kind along. 
It's a long day but I'm going to suggest you get there pretty early in the set up time so that the activity and sound and smells gradually build around them rather than walking in when there are already very many cats and people in the show hall, and it might feel more overwhelming to them. 
Bring familiar cat beds or blanket or something that smells like them already. 
You can bring an extra cover to drape over part of the front of the cage if you think the cats might like some privacy. 
I would clip their claws a day or so before. Then you won't have to bother with that at the show hall and that might be easier on them.


----------

